# Members locations



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It was suggested that members revised their data to show their location, only the nearest town or just the county. I am disappointed that so few have done this. It does help when answering a query.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep, and also an interesting members map is hidden away, not seen by so many recently

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Map

you don't have to put detailed location - it will help us all with queries if you put a county or local city in your personal details which will show in the forums,.

The map entry is entirely separate - a county or city will do if you are nervous about giving your location.


----------



## arao99 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would update my location but I can not see the map the page is blank, I have the same problem when trying to access anything on this site that involves a map. :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Interesting map.

snailsontour appears to be a long way from base and perhaps has one of those modified vehicle such as Top Gear have attempted to modify.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like a good tour, Ray


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried to add my location to the members map but the system gave an error message :-(

Edit:
I've now tried 3 browsers and clicked on 'My Location':
Chrome v 27.0.1453.94 - map displayed but wouldn't save my location
Firefox v21.0 - map did not display
IE 10 - map did not display


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I can view the map, but clicking on my location on the map does not start the process to save the location.

Tried in Opera and IE.

If you click on the map and move it, it obviously can't take any of those mouse clicks as locations, so how does it know which click to take notice of?

Peter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ive tried to alter my location since we moved house but it's impossible

Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I did say it hadn't been used for a while :roll: 

I'll report it for nuke's attention


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

arao99, you are shown with your avatar as in the west midlands, that's good enough. that's where I thought it would help having the location.
Just wanted as many as possible if not all.

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Can get it on firefox but ermm l can never remember what l have CB is an Autotrail Cheyenne 696g all the "builds" confuse me l have been told before but forgotton


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Can get it on firefox but ermm l can never remember what l have CB is an Autotrail Cheyenne 696g all the "builds" confuse me l have been told before but forgotton


I am on Firefox and it works for me.
Go into your account page, then change info and scroll down.
You can change your location there.
I would imagine that no matter which browser a person uses, it will be the same!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

cabby said:


> It was suggested that members revised their data to show their location, only the nearest town or just the county. I am disappointed that so few have done this. It does help when answering a query.
> 
> cabby


Well it spurred me into doing it Cabby, so that's one more than if it wasn't suggested. 

Must be one of the few then.

Paul.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Grath that isnt my problem mine is a lot simpler l dont know if l have a coach build or A class


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you have the autotrail cheyenne still, then it is a coachbuilt model.


cabby


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

bognormike said:


> yep, and also an interesting members map is hidden away, not seen by so many recently
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Map
> 
> ...


My location used to be on the map but is no longer.

Have tried to add location but the map does not show on that panel.

Similar problem to arao99's

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Terry, but as I said having the location with the avatar details helps. As we can see that as well as your post. so if asking for info in your area, we know where you are.

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i think this is fixed now and new locations can be added and existing locations updated.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't be too exact with your location . . . It might help thieves !


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks nuke.. and ok as l am on a roll. I clicked and it gave me a red button (l worked out via google CB is a coach build) l went onto the main map it made me a panel van conversion. Not a problem to go nuts over just wondered how l can change it please :lol:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> i think this is fixed now and new locations can be added and existing locations updated.


Hi Nuke

My locations page does not present me with a map just a blue page!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Map&file=index&func=location

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Teljoy, your location already shows as barnston Essex.
I am talking about when you make a post, it shows your details on the left. not worried about the members map.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There's still a bit of nonsense here:

If I go to the map, it says:

"Welcome to the Motorhome Facts Membership map. This page will let you see the locations of our members. You can add yourself to this map by going to My Location Page and following the instructions. Your location co-ordinates can be obtained by using the Map Builder website"

If I go to the My Location Page:

"You have not yet setup a location on the map

To setup your location, use the map controls to move around and zoom in or out. When you have found your location, click on the map to place a marker. When you are happy with where the marker is, click "Save My Location"." The map is just blue with no details and no way to change the scaling, so probably it's the Atlantic I'm looking at.

And round and round we go!

As before, clicking on the map does absolutely nothing, as if you think about it, it has to know if you are clicking to move the map or clicking to add a location, it doesn't know and nothing happens.

Not that concerned, but confusing in the extreme, another add-on that doesn't really do anything.

Peter


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

cabby said:


> Teljoy, your location already shows as barnston Essex.
> I am talking about when you make a post, it shows your details on the left. not worried about the members map.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby

Yes I realise that my location is on the left when I post. What I was trying to indicate was that like listerdiesel all I can see on the locations map is a blue screen. It is that which does not work.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I do understand that you are on about the members map not working, Try pm to nuke.
However the original posting was about not knowing where a member was who needed local advice, as it was not available on the left panel with their avatar etc.
If I read a post I want to see where that member is that is asking for assistance locally without going off page. Too many have not put that detail in.

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Have tried to enter my location but the map is only 1 inch square. The page appears to be corrupted.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what browser you using devonboy ?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> what browser you using devonboy ?


IE9/Vista & IE8/Win7.

P.S. SpellCheck also not working.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just checked mine - I am listed as a PVC in North Yorkshire - which is correct, but my pin on the map is still in Scotland  
Chris


----------

